# Zoe, our new... Well puppy-creature



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello everyone I am Matthew and we bought home our 2nd dog (first being a puggle 3years) Zoe a vizsla. Well she is very puppyish which is fine but two things. She learned her first trick the second day we got her (9weeks) and its the old squat in the grass make it look I'm peeing the get loving and a treat. She does this about 3 times before her real pee. We praise her each time because we cannot always see if she went or not before the moment passes.
Also my most worrisome is my 3yr puggle is scared/unsure of her. She likes to chase him and he likes to be chased but sometimes it's to much for him and he runs on top of the sofa or up in our lap to get away. I think it's just to much for him as he's a lap dog and loves to relax. I hope they get to know each other and are best friends but just looking for opinions. The puppy has taken a treat and toys away from our puggle and he just goes with it this is there first weekend together. Other than that's the lovely puppy phase with chewing and bouncing around.

Also I read a lot about positive reenforcement but some times I cannot help but get angry when she bites my face I don't hit her hard just push my fingers down her throat real quick for an uncomfortable feeling and say no but what can I do for positive reenforcement for that?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome Zoe and GoolsbyMD. Interesting user name  

Having an older dog is great for teaching pup some basic doggy lessons, such as bite inhibition. However, a Pug and a Vizsla are two very different dogs not only in terms of physical size and play style, but also in mental needs. 

My concern would be that left unsupervised pup is likely to accidentally injure the pug. So I would always try and monitor the two of them until pup is at an age where it really understands the level of play it can go to with your pug. 

As for the pug coming and seeking refuge on you, just be careful not to create that safety blanket, as when you aren't there, the pug will have no safety mechanism to avoid the play. Make them work it out and leave the pug till it actually corrects the pup. Trust me, the pug will get pushed to a point and then it will stand up for itself and correct the pup. The sooner it happens the better for all concerned. It will teach the pug how to correct, the pup why it's being corrected. It's healthy doggie socialisation. 

Anger is an enemy with a Vizsla. My V's get frightened if I yell at someone in traffic, let alone use a harsh tone on them. That would have them scurrying for cover wondering what the **** they have done to deserve this treatment. It ends up in them being awfully scared and confused. You must be the proverbial duck on the pond, not a ripple on the surface all the while paddling furiously underneath. A true leader. Never let the troops see the fear in your eyes! Anger is a sign that you are not in control and you will loose respect from your pup. I am also not so sure that fingers down the throat is a good idea. Think of later in life when you have to do something with the dogs mouth and it won't let you near it due to having your fingers stuck down it's throat. 

A simple and gentle NO should suffice. Although, if pup has actually bitten your face, then letting them know it hurt you by crying or showing pain in whatever way you do will also correct the behaviour. Honestly, they don;t know they are hurting you. They are not aware of how soft and fragile human skin is compared with their tough hides. They think they are just playing. So you need to let them know that it hurt you and they usually stop it quickly enough. They actually just want to please, not harm you. A time out is also a good message for pup that biting will result in play stopping. 

So before you react next time, just remember puppy is like a baby who has no idea on how things work. Pup relies on you to teach it. So, don't get angry, just correct pup gently and consistently.


----------



## polkan (Dec 29, 2011)

Here is another version of how mouthing/biting problems can be addressed. 

When a puppy bites you (especially without bite inhibition), you yelp "Ouch", put the puppy down (and perhaps look really really hurt ;D). This serves two purposes - it gently startles the puppy, interrupting and marking the unwanted behavior, and it communicates discomfort from it. 

It has to be followed _immediately_ with an activity where puppy is actually encouraged to bite something. For example, some tug play. 

If your puppy is on a competitive/confident side, this may be not enough, but make sure you try this first a few times. The principle is basically to stop a behavior, create a signal it's unwanted and to offer an activity where this behavior is desirable. 

Also, every member of the family has to be taught the same procedure and follow it, whatever method you decide to pick.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi GoolsbyMD,

First off, I am by no means an expert with dogs. Actually, Otto is my first dog! It has been challenging to say the least. Especially the first month. There were so many adjustments that were necessary when Otto came into our house that I had considered, but until he was here I had never experienced. The nipping/biting was most definitely my biggest concern. I read a lot on the topic and found some threads on this forum that discussed the mouthiness of Vizslas. Early on, I came across a thread that eased my mind. Everyone that participated in the thread reassured the new owners that at around 16 weeks, the puppies stopped their constant nipping.

Otto had adopted the name, The Raptor, because he would morph from a cuddly puppy into a beast in the blink of an eye. He would move his head from side to side so quickly in your arms going for hands, face, neck, anything he could get, that it was hard to even put him down! AT 14 weeks, Otto drew blood when he bit my dad's face, friends' hands, and a gentleman at a puppy class we were bringing Otto to. I felt that I had tried EVERYTHING! Yelping when he would nip, screeching OUCH!, playing like a tree, using a deeper voice when telling him NO! so that he would take me seriously... even putting him in the crate a couple of times as a timeout. Nothing worked. He tore every pair of workout pants I own and some sweatshirts (always while I was wearing them!) Finally, I contacted a Vizsla owner that I had been in contact with from the beginning, who has 5 Vizslas of his own, very disciplined hunting dogs from what I gather. He spoke with my boyfriend and I over speaker phone. Now, from the beginning of our journey, even before I met Otto, this man reiterated that all a Vizsla needs is a harsh tone when he does something you do not approve of and he will get the picture. NEVER use a heavy hand (which I had never intended on). However, when I described the instances with Otto and asked if he had every experienced this with his own dogs he gave me advice on how to handle it. He told me to hold Otto by his jowls, lift him off of the floor, yell in his face 3 times NO, NO, NO!, put him in his crate, shut off all of the lights and exit the room. We were to leave him there for 15-20 minutes to let him soak it in. I was slightly horrified. The thought of lifting Otto up by his jowls freaked me out! However, I knew that I somehow had to instill that I was the boss and that I did not tolerate biting. Well, I modified the approach slightly. What I did when he started his frenzy of biting and tearing my clothes, which was that same night, is I put my palms under the sides of his jaw, I lifted him up, not off of the floor but onto his hind legs, and followed through with the rest. NEVER was there any pressure applied, it was just an effective way to get his attention right as he was in the act.

While he was in the crate, he cried first, then tried to dig his way out, and then calmed down and laid down. When I took him out twenty minutes later he was an angel. Obviously, as I sat in the other room, I was both guilt ridden and sick to my stomach in fear of how he would take it all. He was very much quiet and behaved the rest of the evening. I'd say I did that 4 times total and today he does not bite or nip. ANYTHING. If he even attempts mouthing his leash (which prior to the discipline he would chew incessantly during every walk!) I will say NO BITE and he almost yawns and does not continue. 

I can't say for sure if it was the timing (almost 16 weeks) or if it was the technique, but I can say Otto is 5 months now and is a dream come true. He is not perfect of course (but he is to me!),and I still have SO much to learn, but those first weeks I was seriously questioning what I had gotten myself into and deeply concerned that he was going to have an issue with biting. I will also say, he takes me much more seriously than he did before. I don't know, I'm sure plenty of people will disagree with this method, and everyone "parents" differently but I stand by it


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

OM, it breaks your heart doesn't it to have to be so strict with a little cute adorable puppy  I know I felt exactly like you with every puppy I have ever had. It never goes away. Maybe guilt is a protection mechanism to stop us being truly cruel.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes it does! Guilt is definitely a good detterent!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

This always works(just my opinon) when feeding your pup keep your hand in the bowl-if she - he nips-remove food ghently -soft smack 2 nose and a big no-try again-they get it after 3-4 trys -V's want 2 eat and want 2 make U happy!B firm and soft


----------



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

Ok this helps. I was trying to smacking at first but now I see it's ok. Trust me it's not hard at all just to jolt her a little when real bad. Mostly it's a no. We had a good day today mostly besides a few accidents. Went on two walks had a wonderful cuddling nap... Until she peed in her sleep and onto my thigh. Could help but to laugh and take her out, biggest puddle I had seen from her so Murphy's law it was while we were both napping. Puggle is playing more with her but still tries him to much and he gets scared, has nipped her twice, calms her down. Vet called and she has friends in her bowels so heading to vet to pick up medicine. Started flea and worm pills yesterday. Took next 2 days off work to spend time with her, nights are her hardest we go out about every 3 hours then right back to bed.


----------



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

Day just turned. She's down for a nap now. Took her outside and she peed, brought her inside and she peed inside right away. Did this 3x in the last 5 mins. Outside pee then inside pee. When she pees outside she squats like 4 times before she is done. Anyone seen this before with insight? I love her to death just been a long day.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I would advise you to consider very carefully using any physical correction such as a tap on the nose. For a start, dogs noses are very sensitive. More so than ours. You may hurt the dog. Secondly, physical reprimands are not always beneficial for a Vizsla. A stern no is all that should be needed. If you resort to physical reprimands, you're sending a message to the dog that you have lost control. Please just consider it carefully before doing it.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Ozkar. We have never had to use any kind of physical corrections with Riley... a simple "NO!" has always worked for us. It's very effective when combined with turning our back on her. The best type of punishment for a V is not giving them any attention... it drives them nuts.


----------



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

I'll give it a try. I pushed her on her butt and told her no real loud and she picked up I wasnt happy. Last night in the kennel was a lot better, not as much barking. No accidents yet so hoping for a real good day.


----------



## GoolsbyMD (Jan 29, 2012)

Great day so far weather in the high 60s so decided to do some yard work. Trimmed down an over grown low hanging tree branches made a mighty pile. Went to bag it and little terror Zoe kept running through it and diving into it so I kept raking it back up higher for a while. Then her brother (puggle) made her toy squeak to many times from across the pool... Uh oh.. So Zoe got her swim cap on and flippers and decided shortest distance from her to her mr squeaker was through the wet stuff! Jumped right on top of the pool cover (weighted down, held an American Bull a month ago) played in the rain water collection biting the splash till I coaxed her off. Feel asleep in the freshly racked leaves in the sun and is sleeping on the sofa next to me and her brother.


----------



## mollys mum (Feb 3, 2012)

Hi Matthew,

How are you getting on with Zoe?

We've had our little Molly for a week now and are going through the nipping phase. At the moment I'm finding that if I blow sharply on her nose (please everyone, read that correctly, I'm not hitting just blowing) it stops her in her tracks for now. 

She's doing really well with her toileting, we've only had 2 puddles in the house so far, but we're making sure that we put her in the garden very regularly, so she's not really being given the chance to make a mistake.

I am a little worried about how much to feed her. She's on kibble and I'm trying to follow the amounts given by the manufacturer but the range is so wide for her age and size that it's difficult to really know how much to give. She certainly enjoys it and sits very cutely by her bowl when she's waiting for her dinner.

You are a few weeks ahead of us so any words of wisdom would be welcome. Got to go, my attention is being demanded!


----------

